# Looking to start a shrimp tank.



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

After many years of fish keeping I have started to become more and more curious about these little guys. Iv gone through a few articles and picked up a bit of knowledge. Thinking I'm going to start with cherry's since they seem to be one of if not the easiest to care for. How ever I read somewhere that the yellows and oranges are from selective breeding of cherry's. If true are they just as easy? Im not looking for a impossible challange with super touchy critters. 

Any info is good info. Maybe a list of easy to hard species? 
Maybe stores/people who carry quality shrimp ( not like those terrible cherrys I see in BigAls. I do remember seeing lots in Franks Aquarium...how ever we all know what happened to that store 

Lookin forward to the replys!!


----------



## mossball (Apr 3, 2015)

Here is what I gathered from my own experience as a **newbie** in shrimp keeping. I only started keeping shrimp 6 months ago. Others who are more experienced, please chime in!

Cherry/yellows/oranges/pumpkin/etc. are all colour variants of "neocaridina heteropoda" species. The wild type of the shrimp is brownish, and they're been selectively bred to have different colour variants. If you have different colours of shrimp in your tank (rainbow shrimp tank is fun to watch), chances are that they might end up breeding and reverting back to wild type. They're really cute, small, and low maintenance.

My other recommendation is Amano shrimp. They're very funny to watch because they're kind of frenzied looking all the time (moving around a lot, eating very quickly).

I have cherries and amanos in my tank using regular treated tap water. I think that they're the hardiest and most tolerant of different water parameters (especially compared to Crystal shrimps). They're also kept my tank really clean.

I used to keep a fish-only tank but I'm really loving the shrimps! Hope that you take the dive into shrimpfrenzy!

I've bought shrimp from:
Menagerie Pets http://www.menageriepetshop.com
Shrimp Fever http://www.shrimpfever.com
igor.kanshyn from these forums http://www.shrimptank.ca


----------



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

I do currently have Amano shrimp in a 30 gallon community and they have been there for a few years. Sitting there and watching them is what sparked the " I want a shrimp tank"

Thanks for the links and info!!


----------

